
How to programmatically suggest matching emojis/kaomojis for a given text phrase - sasindu
A little guidance to get a head start would be enough and highly appreciated.<p>Please note that I do not have any previous experience in natural language processing.
======
herbst
You predefine "tags" for each of the emojis and match these while writing with
a semi fuzzy search. Not exactly magic if you know programming.

